# Rats in Edinburgh



## Wiktoria Lutomska (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi! 
I'm thinking of adopting/buying rats. I live in Edinburgh so I'm looking for something around. I don't want to buy them from pets at home or any other pet shop. I was checking a lot of breeders but everyone are far from here. Do you have any recommendations nearby? 
(I'm not sure for 100% of getting rats yet, just collecting all of necessary information first)


----------

